# Meat quality in older pot bellied pigs?



## jjack010 (Oct 14, 2022)

I met a family that is in desparate need to rehome 3 pot bellied pigs for free.  Ages between 3-6 yrs of age.  One gilt. One barrow. One boar.  I understand that this breed is more fatty.  Otherwise, any issues or feedback with consuming pot bellies of this age?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2022)

I say go for it. @frustratedearthmother and @Mini Horses both had American Guinea Hogs, similar to Pot bellied pigs, but the American version. 

I've slaughtered 2 and 3 year old boars, one weighed 820 pounds, 506 hanging weight. Mighty tasty!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2022)

I had AGH and can say, excellent pork.  They are not as fatty as a pot belly. Rather a good layer on outer carcass and light marbling in meat.  Mine were about 14 months at butcher.  Yes, pot belly can be consumed...have been for years in some countries.

If you are thinking to get these for free meat, just be aware of dealing with excess fat throughout the carcass.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2022)

Won't the fat make some good lard!


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 15, 2022)

The layered can...marbled portion no.  Can't get to it except when cooking, normally.  Then, you don't have "clean" lard or you have to water it, recook etc.  But ok for cooking some things.

Not like the pretty pie crust lard. 😁


----------



## jjack010 (Oct 15, 2022)

Thank you all for the info


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2022)

jjack010 said:


> Thank you all for the info


You are welcome. Free meat is free meat. Ought to be tasty.


----------



## Finnie (Oct 19, 2022)

jjack010 said:


> Thank you all for the info


So, did you get them?


----------



## jjack010 (Oct 19, 2022)

Finnie said:


> So, did you get them?


Picked them up yesterday.  One is definitely a pot belly.  The other 2 I'm not so sure.  I'm going to post a few pics and maybe you all can help me.


----------



## jjack010 (Oct 19, 2022)

She's full grown and I'm not good at guessing weight.   Maybe 150#.  Juliana?  Juliana / pot belly cross?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 19, 2022)

That is very possible. That short snout makes me think Kune Kune. 

@Alaskan you had Kune Kune, what do you think?


----------



## Finnie (Oct 19, 2022)

She looks very edible to me 👩‍🍳


----------



## Alaskan (Oct 23, 2022)

Baymule said:


> That is very possible. That short snout makes me think Kune Kune.
> 
> @Alaskan you had Kune Kune, what do you think?


Huh... possible cross.

Luckily, at least with the KuneKunes, much of the fat is in a think layer. 

But yes,  there was also lots in the meat.... pretty fatty over all.

BUT, still great meat.

(Sorry for the slow response,  I have been away from home galavanting with my mother)


----------



## jjack010 (Oct 23, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> Huh... possible cross.
> 
> Luckily, at least with the KuneKunes, much of the fat is in a think layer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply


----------

